# Steffey



## dave the wave (Oct 8, 2014)

another Dave Bagne creation.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

*Very nice*

What a great looking motorized bike.

Any info on the build?  Motor used?  Bike used or was it all custom?  

That dive belt is very cool looking.  Does it work well?


_Edit_:  OK, I am guessing that is a real Steffey engine after looking at some more pics, but not sure on the bike itself.  Still have a lot to learn about this category.


----------



## toyman (Dec 7, 2014)

*dave bagne*



dave the wave said:


> another Dave Bagne creation.




Dave has built some of the best bikes in the hobby.He is the best there is in his field.I bought a water cooled Johnson motor wheel from him.Cant wait till it gets here.I am also putting togeather a Steffey that I bought from him.I have known him for 25 years.He is one of my best friends.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm curious about the belt. It's running so that the leading edges hit the majority of the pulleys, which would wear the edges sooner, except for the tensioner pulley, which is also the smallest diameter. I imagine that the smallest pulley would cause the most wear, so it's set up to be biased for that?


----------

